# How long till gill flukes DIE?



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

I have suspected gill flukes and im on the fifth day of treatment. The treatment is two part: Copper safe and antibiotics. The fish is still showing signs of the infection. Has anyone treated for this parasite and if so how long did it take to notice some result's? I'm wondering if i should start one more cycle of antibodies or possibly switching to maracide. I'm confused maybe i should have just let the parasites be and up the salt level....Hell I'm lost medic's help me!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.ee.pdx.edu/~davidr/discus/disease/flukes.htm
the above site has info on gill fluke treatment...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Treatment depends on temperature and what med you are using to ensure that you stop it's life cycle. It's usually at least 2 weeks for many parasites in general. The only way to be positive is to do a scrape and examine through a microscope. Outside of that, follow the directions on the med for duration of treatment. In the case of gill flukes, a fish may still flash even if the parasites are gone due to the irritation left by them. It will take time for tissue damage and wounds to recover so be patient and make sure you stay on top of water quality (especially after treating with antibiotics).


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Which antibiotic is recommended for flukes ???? I am noticing flips in the sand by my new p's. Seems like an everyday occurrence and do it many times. I know salt is ineffective against flukes but for peace of mind i threw in salt anyways in case other parasites might be on p's.


----------

